# chiropractor for pelvis alignment for birth??



## Freya

Hellloooooo!

Just wondered if any of you ladies had heard of, or experienced having a chiropractor 'manipulate' your pelvis to ensure it is in the best position for labour and birth? My pushing stage in my first birth was a little long, and it was mentioned after that my pelvis may not have been in the optimum position - which didn't suprise me as I'm a bit of a sloucher when I sit etc. Mind you, they had me birth on my back which no doubt didn't help at the end.

So I've checked in with a fully antenatal trained chiropractor for next week. Figure at worst it wont make a difference to the pushing stage, but at least my pelvis will be in good order and may help with my spd.

Any experiences, good and bad would be welcome? :flower:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I had a quick check with an Osteopath last week, as part of my Hypnobirthing class. She checked to see if my sacrum was 'balanced' (not sure of the technical term) as she, and my Hypnobirthing teacher said that your sacrum moves during labour to make room for baby, and if it's not free to move away from your pelvis this can lengthen your labour!
Anyway she did something to me to free-up the left side of my sacrum, and I've been trying to sit in a balanced way and not cross my legs incase it goes back! I think I might book a proper appointment nearer my EDD to get my whole pelvis checked - worth a try as last time DS didn't ever engage (had a cs in end) ... and I can't help but wonder if it was something to do with my pelvis :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've heard of it and my sil in Minnesota had it done BUT here in Central New York, they outlawed it. Or at least I'm told none of the chiropractors in my area will even touch me. Massage therapists will work with someone close to delivery date to help turn a baby but otherwise Chiropractors don't have authorization in this area for some reason.


----------



## Heather9603

Funny I was JUST talking about this with my chiropractor today. I noticed the patient before me was probably about 6 months pregnant. So I just flat out asked what chiropractic work helps with during pregnancy.

Not only does it help with pregnancy symptoms, it also helps for natural child birth. He said he is VERY against epidurals. Which honestly makes sense for him to NOT like the idea of giant needles going into the spine haha. But he said that he can work to help keep the pelvis in line and it makes natural child birth go a lot smoother and with a lot less pain.

I also have heard that pre-natal massages can help do the same.

But either way just make sure they are experienced because you have to change the way you do things.


----------



## TraceC

This is the link I so needed today! I just put my left hip out really bad, and I have a GYN appointment this arvo, so can't rush off anywhere as I'm flat out walking. May have to book in for an emergency adjustment late this arvo or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Heather9603

TraceC said:


> This is the link I so needed today! I just put my left hip out really bad, and I have a GYN appointment this arvo, so can't rush off anywhere as I'm flat out walking. May have to book in for an emergency adjustment late this arvo or tomorrow morning.

Just make sure they know how to do an alignment during pregnancy. Some things do have to be changed a bit :thumbup:


----------



## Freya

Just posting a little update, after just one chiropractor session my spd symptoms really have lessened which is just a brucey bonus. 

During the assessment she mentioned my sacrum( sp) wasn't in allignment at all and explained the impact of this for everyday movement as well as for prolonging labour/pushing stage! I'm booked in for 3 or 4 sessions before birth and am so very excited!!! I really feel I can move much easier since the treatment, and with much less SPD symptoms. I'm so hopeful it will make labour easier and maybe quicker - I'll have to report back on that one!

xxx


----------



## lynnikins

once im into 3rd tri im gonna book in to see a chriopractor to help with my PGP and make sure everything is aligned for birth properly seeing one really helped with ds2 and my pelvis was all nicely aligned for his birth it didnt fully relieve my spd/pgp symtoms but did lessen my pain level meaning i was off my pain meds before my induction.

i highly reccomend it


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Freya said:


> Just posting a little update, after just one chiropractor session my spd symptoms really have lessened which is just a brucey bonus.
> 
> During the assessment she mentioned my sacrum( sp) wasn't in allignment at all and explained the impact of this for everyday movement as well as for prolonging labour/pushing stage! I'm booked in for 3 or 4 sessions before birth and am so very excited!!! I really feel I can move much easier since the treatment, and with much less SPD symptoms. I'm so hopeful it will make labour easier and maybe quicker - I'll have to report back on that one!
> 
> xxx

That's exactly what I had - seems to be all sorted now :D Just have to go back next week or the week after to double check!


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone know when is the best time to start jigging about with the pelvis to get it aligned etc? I see an osteopath regularly anyway and so far he's just done the usual neck/headache work. I have an appt with him in a few weeks so can ask him then. Not sure if hes experienced in preg osteopathy or if he'll have to refer me somewhere else.


----------



## Freya

Hi cranberry987, I was advised to go in second tri i inagine because of my own confort with getting on off couch etc, but also because you can have a repeat treatment near the due date? Just guessing though xxx


----------



## SoyLatte

My husband is an osteopath and he'll be the one to verify that everything is aligned and in good shape with me. 

My only hesitation with chiropractors is that they generally treat and manipulate the bones to more them in place. The problem with that is that its not a long term fix. The bones get pulled out of place due to muscle strain, the way a person stands, walks, sits, etc. Osteopaths treat the muscle dysfunction that is causing the bones to become unaligned in the first place. One of the main reasons people continue to see chiropractors over and over is because the muscle dysfunction causing the problem is not being treated in the first place. 

A month or so before I'm due I'll be an example for a bunch of local osteopath students to learn additional techniques and so that they can actually get a hands on feel for a pregnant woman and the different shape. My MW is so excited for the opportunity she's going to put us in touch with a few of her other clients due before and after me to see if they want to help out and be examples as well while getting some extra free care. 

cranberry987: All osteopaths are trained in how to align the hips/pelvic area. It's standard in their education/training and not considered specifically pregnancy care. You'd be surprised how many people suffering from low back pain are doing so because of a sacrum dysfunction.


----------



## Freya

Great info soylatte! 

The treatments have eased my SPD I'd say 80% and it's good to know my pelvis will be corrected before birth, and I know that last time the SPD for me went away within a week of giving birth so a short term fix is ok in this case. BUT I do have a lower back injury/weakness that I was hoping would get the same relief..... sadly it seems it improves for a couple of days after treatment and then returns. Possibly as you say, because there are other things in play.

xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks, I asked my osteo about it today and he said it was something he could help with later, he also did a bit of work on my ass/hip which made my tailbone feel much better somehow. Love it :)


----------



## SoyLatte

cranberry987 said:


> Thanks, I asked my osteo about it today and he said it was something he could help with later, he also did a bit of work on my ass/hip which made my tailbone feel much better somehow. Love it :)

Osteopaths are top notch! Glad it helped! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Wow this thread is a few years old so I am hoping I hear back from a couple of you on how your labor and delivery went thanks to regular alignments. 
I myself have been seeing a chiropractor since I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks. I have gone once a month for the past 8 months. I am 37weeks pregnant with my 1st and this month I am going twice. I have had 0 PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS!!! no morning sickness no headaches no insomnia no nausea no lower back pain and I credit it all to keeping me aligned while my body makes these drastic changes. I have 3 weeks to go and I have been training for the big day by using hypnobirthing since week 32 and although I am not sure its working or will work because I keep falling asleep and then she wakes me up when she starts to count at the end and then she says you are now awake and alert. my husband says it is working because of some subliminal messaging? I guess. I hope its going to help me.


----------

